# Fuchstanz



## mountain goat (29. Juni 2010)

Hi all
Sorry about the poor German but I will try anyway.

Ich bin neu in Hanau, und Suchen für einen gute streche. Ich habe auf die internet Tanz um den Fuchstanz gesehen.
Hat jemanden eine meinung oder par tips für mich, und ist die streche aus geshielded.

When your English is better than my German please feel free to answer in English. (please dont feel that you have to mention the football as miene mitarbeiters hat mich shön verarshed.

Alles Bestens

Mountain Goat.


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2010)

Hello

if u got a GPS-device you can download a track, that others have logged an uploaded under: www.gpsies.de

There you can also create own tracks to ride.

If theres none GPS, the "Hohemark" in "Oberursel am Taunus" will be the best place 2 meet people, that can show you the right way up to "Fuchstanz".

Do you want to ride all the way from Hanau to Fuchstanz??? - then anyone of this community, that liefes near you has to answer your question.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex25 (30. Juni 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> if u got a GPS-device you can download a track, that others have logged an uploaded under: www.gpsies.de
> 
> ...



In my view a GPS is not necessary to find the foxdance. There are a lot of signs when you start at the Hohemark.


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2010)

he´s right - signs are there to


----------



## Reflex25 (30. Juni 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> he´s right - signs are there to




And you can ask other people, everybody in the Taunus knows the foxdance!


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. Juni 2010)

You can also buy a Map from the "Taunusclub" (Area of Taunus Hiking-Club)  There are many interesting Hiking-Trails in the Area of Taunus (Fuchstanz, Feldberg, AltkÃ¶nig....etc...) wich you can also ride with your bike. They are easy to find, because of the symbols in the map.

It cost 7â¬ each one

http://www.taunusklub.de/593.html

I was new last year, and it helped me lot!!! 

greetz Nils


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2010)

and i think, he'll never respond in his own thread


----------



## Reflex25 (1. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> and i think, he'll never respond in his own thread



Maybe he found the foxdance on the 29th and he is drunken yet. 
mountain goat, did you tried the Himbi? Himbi, the perfect biker drink!


----------



## mountain goat (1. Juli 2010)

Himbi Himbi what the hell is that? will it make me ride better or will it make England play any better, I assume that is what you are referring to

All the best mountain Goat


----------



## Reflex25 (1. Juli 2010)

mountain goat schrieb:


> Himbi Himbi what the hell is that? will it make me ride better or will it make England play any better, I assume that is what you are referring to
> 
> All the best mountain Goat




Himbi is the national drink of the foxdance! You must have a try!

Mayby England drunk too much Himbi before the match.


----------



## mountain goat (1. Juli 2010)

BLAH BLAH BLAH

ok we were shite although at 2-2 it may have been different (although I doubt it ) chuck the italian out and half the premiership foreign players and maybe England can start building a proper national side.

Any way back to the fuchstanz is there enough decent singletrack and downhills for me and my Yeti 575 or what?

viel glück Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Well, actually the "Fuchstanz" ("foxy dance"  ) is just a well known spot with two pubs located in the middle of the Taunus.

To answer your question:

Yes - along the mountains located around the Fuchstanz, esp. @ Altkönig, Kleiner & Grosser Feldberg there are several decent singletracks, which will most likely fullfil your needs.

Nevertheless it's quite difficult to describe the location of these trails here. Addtionally some people here do not like, that trails are mentioned or described within the forum, in order to keep them "secret". Actually the Taunus is a very small, but also very popular recreation area and there have been and still are a lot of conflicts between bikers, hikers and forest rangers.

I therefore would suggest to start riding the Taunus, by doing tours with locals. 

As already mentioned within this thread, it's very common to start biking at Hohemark, which is also a natural one, for you, arriving from Hanau.

If you are new to the Taunus and want to get an introduction by one of the local biking groups might be of interest for you - I try to mention all of them, just to give you the complete picture:

1. GoCrazy- This is a travel agency for MTB-travels. As a teaser they offer guided tours to the Taunus at different skill levels. In the summer they start Wednesday, 06:00PM at Hohemark, in the winter I think it's Saturday, 02:00PM. Please note that they charge a fee of 50 Euro per season, which is refunded in case that you book one of their MTB-travels. GoCrazy tours good to get to know the trails in the Taunus, but they are more CC-oriented.

2. The After Work Bikers (AWBler) - This is a biking community, which has a long history within this forum. They have their own thread. They also start quite frequently on Wednesdays at 06:00 PM at Hohemark to ride the Taunus. Also nice to get to know the Taunus, because you will ride with experienced locals, but also more the CC-type of thing.

3. One other group is the "Freireiter" (obviously the German translation of "Freerider). They have there own thread too, but currently do not ride that frequently the Taunus (@Freireiters: No offense intended  ). These guys also go out to bike parks. The Freireiter also usually start at Hohemark. Quite frequently they use the public bus to shuttle up-hill. If you are looking for almost pure downhill thrill, they might be your choice.

4. The "Taunus-Plauschers". We also have no regular dates for riding the Taunus and tend to start on the "other end of the Taunus", which is in the area of Kelkheim. Tours usually comprise a sound mixture of both going up and down the hill by bike on Taunus trails. Once or twice per week after work I myself take my bike directly from Frankfurt to Hohemark to ride the Taunus. 

5. Beinhart Bike-Treff on Tuesday and Thursday  - They also start in the area of Kelkheim or Hofheim. Very CC-style, but you would get to know a lot of trails, because the guides know the Taunus very well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mountain goat (2. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Well, actually the "Fuchstanz" ("foxy dance"  ) is just a well known spot with two pubs located in the middle of the Taunus.
> 
> To answer your question:
> 
> ...





Hey thanks for the great advice Wahltho
I will look into all those addresses

Never the less I will be giving it a go on Sunday morning 8 uhr Wann jemanden hat lust. Ich habe eine karte und the Rhein main mtb plan of the Fuchtanz from website. Wish me luck I will tell you all Sunday evening what I think.


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2010)

Hi
if i´m not going to bike much earlier (i will decide this in the afternoon) - i could be on Hohemark at 8am and we´ll have a ride together. - ill post here -


----------



## Reflex25 (3. Juli 2010)

mountain goat schrieb:


> Hey thanks for the great advice Wahltho
> I will look into all those addresses
> 
> Never the less I will be giving it a go on Sunday morning 8 uhr Wann jemanden hat lust. Ich habe eine karte und the Rhein main mtb plan of the Fuchtanz from website. Wish me luck I will tell you all Sunday evening what I think.


 
Oh sorry, at this time I will be asleep. One day a week I enjoy sleeping longer. 

I am available from 10 AM.


----------



## mountain goat (3. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Hi
> if i´m not going to bike much earlier (i will decide this in the afternoon) - i could be on Hohemark at 8am and we´ll have a ride together. - ill post here -



Ok cool let me know what you decide. 
Ubrigenz welch hohe mark? es gibt mehr als eine auf die landkarte, meinst du Hohe mark Oberursel.

Cheers 

Chris (mountain Goat)


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2010)

yepp Oberursel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex25 (4. Juli 2010)

mountain goat schrieb:


> Ok cool let me know what you decide.
> Ubrigenz welch hohe mark? es gibt mehr als eine auf die landkarte, meinst du Hohe mark Oberursel.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
More than one Hohemark? Is it possible that you drunk too much Himbi and you see the Hohemark twice?


----------



## mountain goat (4. Juli 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> More than one Hohemark? Is it possible that you drunk too much Himbi and you see the Hohemark twice?



Er looking at the hochtaunus topographisce freizeitkarte I see 4 other Hohe marks, all within the tanz die fuchstanz area.

Anyway what a great time I had.

Nach zu viel rot wein gestern Abendt und ein super fußball spiel, Ich war trotzdem auf Oberursel U bahn parkplatz 8.30 heute morgen. Ich habe die shilde from Taunus club gefolgen. Nach 10 minuten Ich habe Frank aus Schwalbach kennegelernt. Frank hat mir geile streche gezeigt, so vielen dank Frank.
Richtung sandplacken-großer Feldberg-kleiner Feldberg - Fuchstanz und wieder zum auto. Ich weiß dass war nicht die 40km Streche, aber für meine erste mal dass war genug. Die streche war super und berg auf war eine gutte test. 
Best tour in Hessen so far and I cant wait to go back in the next few Sundays. Thanks all for the useful tips

Cheers Mountain Goat


----------



## klmp77 (4. Juli 2010)

Also hast Du jetzt was passendes gefunden und ich kann mal mit dem Rad vorbeikommen?


----------



## mountain goat (5. Juli 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Also hast Du jetzt was passendes gefunden und ich kann mal mit dem Rad vorbeikommen?



Absolutley mate, talk to your lovely wife and get down here ASAP there is some great riding, plenty of climbs, with some narly loose decents. And I have only seen a fraction of it.


----------

